# This weeks question.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why are hair colour manufacturers not held to account when the results of the treatment bear no relation to whats on the box?

My wife regularly uses hair colour from a variety of manufacturers but NEVER ends up anything like the picture on the box. It's a false image, it's a total con.
Apart from the image on the box is always some young perfectly formed lovely with acres of curly flowing locks cascading down her young shoulders showing a light blonde colour.
What my wife often ends up with is a colour resembling a dead rat. But she perseveres and says it will grow out AGAIN.!!

Why can't we sue someone?:surprise:

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ray,

Firstly, I presume your wife is NOT reading this as comparing hair with a "dead rat" may not help matrimonial peace...

Secondly the Trades Description Act MAY apply as regards colour although there are probably "get out" clauses, but I doubt any "reasonable" person would expect a transformation from a mature lady into a young lovely..... 

Just a couple of thoughts then, I hope that your black eyes clears up quickly after she finds out what you have said about her....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Why does she have a permanent colour each time, or can´t you get the washes out in 6 washes anymore?
Better still let the natural colour remain, I love my grey hair and so does Hans.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Perhaps she's leaving it on longer to appear even younger than the model on the box. :-D

On a serious note, hair colouring is an art that's why Salons have dedicated colourists, get professional advice but they will seriously lighten your pocket, I should know !

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dave, I am lucky I guess that my wife appreciates my dead rat comments and are taken in jest. Plus my colour appreciation is sadly 'challenged.'
She is of the opinion that the very light blonde I really like is 'tarty' in her words. Two of her sisters have allowed the hair to go naturally gray but her twin also colours. So it's something to do with sibling rivalry. 
But the ladies are rarely happy with their image and are always comparing and competing. I would like her to just go natural Jan as in 54 + years I have a hundred pics of her hair in all it's colours but never natural.

And yes Terry on a positive note I am very happy my wife does it all herself and very rarely visits the hairdressers.0 

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Why not buy her a box of various wigs? Problem solved.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I did buy her one like Barby Drew. But she refused to even try it on. There is no reasoning with women and their hair.
20 friends and family as well as myself kept telling her how nice the last light blonde looked. It's heading back to dead rat as we type.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Perhaps she's leaving it on longer to appear even younger than the model on the box. :-D
> 
> On a serious note, hair colouring is an art that's why Salons have dedicated colourists, get professional advice but they will seriously lighten your pocket,* I should know !
> *
> Terry


So what colour is your hair at the moment Terry?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> So what colour is your hair at the moment Terry?


What's left is grey but most of it has disappeared due to the impact of SWMBO salon bills.

Although in fairness after donning gloves I attend to her roots FOC when we're away for 5 months, never get a tip though. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife keeps my gray hair short as she is jealous of the long, thick curls I can still grow. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I once coloured my hair at my daughter's in London, prior to using the tunnel the next day.

It was some shade of blonde.... But actually turned out magenta - a very deep and obvious magenta!

My daughter and I nearly wet ourselves laughing - what else could we do?! 

I did contact Sainsbury's next morning and they sent a couple of girls out to have a look. I'd already said "It's dreadful, I look like a prostitute!" before I noticed their hair was dyed the same shade!!

It was a great relief we were heading to the continent for months and I wouldn't see anyone I knew!

(Sainsbury's paid for a couple of hair sessions when we were away).


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But you have nice steely gray hair Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha Ray, that was a few years ago, before I was quite ready to go with the grey!


----------

